# Scentlogix training kits



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone in a drug detection program used these training aids for detection work involving methamphetamine?

I would like to get Lisl started on detection work and would like to know how well these scents work in comparison to lab samples and street samples.

Will a dog trained using these examples be able to hit on a real street sample with above a 90% rate?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Why drug detection? Are you looking to work her in that venue? You need to find a reputable trainer to help you in that area of work. It's not for civilians. If you want to just do scent work, then do Noseworks. It's similar, just a civilian sport finding essential oils. Things you are legally allowed to own without a DEA lisence. 

IMHO, unless you are training her to find fake drugs, don't use fake training aids. But that's me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Has anyone in a drug detection program used these training aids for detection work involving methamphetamine?
> 
> I would like to get Lisl started on detection work and would like to know how well these scents work in comparison to lab samples and street samples.
> 
> Will a dog trained using these examples be able to hit on a real street sample with above a 90% rate?


You will get a lot of polar opposite opinions. I have used Scentlogix aids with dogs trained on real drugs and explosives, and have also been part of a double blind testing program where dogs were imprinted with Scentlogix and then certified on real odor.

I use Scentlogix to imprint and train dogs. I have nothing but good experience with the aids and the company.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for answering my question. That is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Thank you for answering my question. That is exactly what I wanted to know.


If you have any questions about Scentlogix, email David, the owner. He's a great guy.


----------

